# Advice for beginner rod / reel for PPB



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can advise a good value rod and reel package (not a combo) to use in PFB for general purpose use.
Also which store these items would be available.

Looking to spend around $300 all up.

I currently have a heavier PENN combo which has been good for landing monsters, but I am finding most nudges don't result in a hookup lately and think some lighter gear may help.

Also I'm on mono at the moment and would like to get onto braid.

Any advice would be very welcome.

I've learnt heaps already from the forum thanks all.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i think most of the guys and girls will agree on this front but just for an all rounder go a 7 foot ish carbon graphite rod in the 2-4 kilo weight class, and match that with a 2000 or 2500 daiwa or shimano reel. and you may aswell chuck some 8lb braid on it just for fun. as long as you arent targeting really big stuff this combo should serve you well.
complete angler on napean highway should serve you well as they have good prices on reels and GREAT service.
thats just my 2 cents


----------



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Zipper,
Your advice is great. That is probably the direction I am looking. Would love to strike a SALE though and grab something better than my budget.
Does anyone know what a good Daiwa or Shimano model would be in the 2000 - 2500 range? and with the graphite rods are there brands to look out for as well or would they be much of a muchness?

Cheers


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

if you only can stretch your budget a bit more............daiwa tierra 2500 and matching tierra rod in the medium range with say 10 lbs quality braid and youre set for good for the time being.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

rods, been said here alot, berkley drop shots, have a great rep and have never heard a bad word about them. then again the pflueger trion looks like a hot piece of kit as are lots of the shimano rods.
reels, well well, if i was to get another reel soon i would get a 2000 size daiwa exceler plus. they are can be had for around 150ish http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=2802.
here's the new trion and this is probs the best price i have seen for it http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=4515
one pice of advice if you choose to buy a rod or reel online or not in the same go is to take the rod or reel into the shop with you when you are buying the other and make sure you find a rod that ballances well with the reel or vica versa


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Anton agree with the previous posts. I use a pflueger trion 7ft rod matched with a shimano symetre 2500 or 2500 (two outfits). These items both retail for about $130 each but you can pick them up for $90 a reel at Kmart and the rod about $118 on ebay. 2.5 kilo reds have not overly stressed these outfits in PPB so I rate them highly for the price.
Oo roo.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Anton agree with the previous posts. I use a pflueger trion 7ft rod matched with a shimano symetre 1500 or 2500 (two outfits). These items both retail for about $130 each but you can pick them up for $90 a reel at Kmart and the rod about $118 on ebay. 2.5 kilo reds have not overly stressed these outfits in PPB so I rate them highly for the price.
Oo roo.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

My suggestion is go to your local tackle store and have a good long look at the gear in store. Kmart and BigW mostly stock a narrow selection of beginners gear though I have bought some stuff there. In a good tackle shop you should be able to ask questions and pick up rods and reels to get a feel for how they fit you and if you are worried about being pressured into something you are not happy go in without your wallet until you know what you want...


----------



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice all. Went down to my local pro fish shop and ended up with a Shimano Ballistix coupled with a Daiwa Exceler 2000 (Cheers Zipper)
With a roll of 10' braid ended up being $350.00. But I have to say that the service and manner of all of the sales staff was absolute top notch.

Couldn't wait to get the kit out and was out catching pinkies about 1/2 hour after I left the shop. I even forgot my mirage drive for the Revo in all the excitement.
Not really an issue though as I had the paddle. My only problem was the strong drift. I've ordered an anchor now to hopefully pick up before the long weekend sessions.

BTW pinkies were all undersize and released, nice to test the light gear though.


----------

